# Teesside area



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good detailer in the Teesside area ?


----------



## GTsJs (Jan 17, 2013)

Not Teesside but Dave at DDB Detailing in Newcastle is very good. Highly recommend.


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

That's for the recommendation .


----------

